
I drank Huel and Soylent for a month. This is what happened UK - rbanffy
https://www.wired.co.uk/article/huel-soylent-meal-replacement-drinks
======
nabla9
Soylent is the product of total amateurs who forgot to label their product for
high lead and cadmium content.

You can buy complete feed for your livestock. There has been 'meal
replacement' products sold to hospitals and sick people for at least 50-60
years and they actually work. You can eat them the rest of your life if you
want, but they don't claim to have health benefits because they don't.

